# Another one of bails journals



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Thought I put another journal up.

Was gonna compete decided agaisnt it work etc to manic to have real consistency enough to diet down completely,

So for last month or so just relaxed trained hard as always but diet been eating crap no real aim so no real need for me to follow a diet, no jabs for three weeks till thurs put 1ml test. 400 in I'll be cruising on this,

Anyway back onit now got November in mind for show but have to see how work is,

Jim still wants me leaning up (and so do I) so we got a clean base to work from

training ATM is upper lower split

some pics of my hairy self

Oh yeah bout 16-17stone

Todays upper sess

flat bp 180kg x 10 working set

full stack pec deck x 8

tbar row 6 x 15kg plates

full stack pulldown

70kg upright rows x 10

60kg curls

60 kg skulls on Olympic bar


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

In.

Looking big as ever mate


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

small for now said:


> In.
> 
> Looking big as ever mate


Thank you mate haven't seen you posting in a while, work busy??


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

In for this ya big ugly cvnt lol. Looking good mate!!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> In for this ya big ugly cvnt lol. Looking good mate!!


That's why I keep the chubby chase out haha

Good to have you in mate


----------



## small for now (Jun 29, 2012)

bail said:


> Thank you mate haven't seen you posting in a while, work busy??


I just read and not post much.

Busy looking for a new job yeah lol.

Basically got let down with my scaffolding job and cause of telling current place i was leaving i can't stay.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

small for now said:


> I just read and not post much.
> 
> Busy looking for a new job yeah lol.
> 
> Basically got let down with my scaffolding job and cause of telling current place i was leaving i can't stay.


It's booming out their in construction mate you'll easily find something


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

You're a unit mate!!!

In for this


----------



## Dagman72 (Apr 2, 2009)

Shame your not competing but understand concerning work. Glad your still trying to get lean.


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

How tall are you @bail?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

5ft 8 at a push lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dagman72 said:


> Shame your not competing but understand concerning work. Glad your still trying to get lean.


It is but as you said when concerning work sometimes gotta prioritise things in life, however would love to do a show at some point for def!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Finished early today so got in the gym nice and early lower day today

Leg ext just to warm up

Really wanted to do bb squat but my lower back is still a little off so jumped on the hack squat again

Working sets 60kg each side for 18 reps

Then 70 aside 12

40 aside for 22

Lying hammie curls 3/4 stack 15 reps

1/3 stack 20 reps

Calf raises

Abs

Legs are coming on 

Weighed myself 16.2 not too happy I would like to stay at this weight but be leaner before make the climb up to 17-18 stone


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Definitely got some thickness to them tree trunks!!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Definitely got some thickness to them tree trunks!!


Cheers bud they've come along a lot,

In bits today and I'm hitting them again tomorrow!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Day off today doms in legs all day,

Every time running up a ladder or jumping off the lorry at work just reminded me I trained legs yday haha,

Really looking forward to next cycle, looking to really get the most outta it,


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Upper day today

Incline db press

40 kg warm up

55 kg warm up

65 kg x 12 piece of p!ss no spot now prob is next weight up is 75kg db as they only have one 70 kg db,

Looked at them but thought I'll leave it

Few weeks till I go in for them, and followed by a pump set of 40 kg x 25 reps

Bb row 160kg x 10

Close grip pulldown 3/4 stack x 11

Db side raises 25kg x 12 plus few partials

Db curls 25kg x 11 each Arm

Cgbp 140 x 7 at this point I was fvcked

Liking upper lower split

Takes a lot out of you though,


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Cool, will follow this


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

cas said:


> Cool, will follow this


Good mate will try keep intresting will try update vids etc regularly,

Will start sat with flat bb vid


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Lower day today

Leg press loads of warm up sets

400kg x 12

Then back to 300kg x 20 something

I felt I coulda gone through 400kg with some ease however I left my knee wraps at home

And just didn't wanna get a Injury,

Done a triple drop on leg ext as I didn't feel I could go all out on leg press

Stiff leg deads only worked up to 2 plates aside then back to a plate and a half for my 20 plus set

Calf stuff


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Bench vid











180 x 6

Rest of today's upper session was all highish reps hitting the 20-25 rep range


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

bail said:


> Bench vid


Got one of a 140 for 14 or something no spot can't really be bothered to post it keep in mind this is 3 rd upper session of this week lol


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Bench vid


Strong fvcker!!!!


----------



## dafty (Apr 27, 2014)

Looking big mate, strong benching aswel impressive


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

Subbed to this mate. Always interesting to follow your logs


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Strong fvcker!!!!


Thanks mate looking to

Hit 5 plates on next cycle


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

lower day today,

started with hack squat.

1 plate x 20

2 plate (aside) x20

3 plate asde x 15

4 plate aside x 7

leg ext 4 sets of 25 reps

lying hammie curls

20 reps 1/4 stack (legs starting cramping hard so done some dc stretches)

2 reps same weight

1/2 stack 9 reps

seated calf thingy

cardio home


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Starting cycle next week. Will be five weeks cruising by then, will consist off np test/tren/mast mix and some added test,

I have some vars left over from last cycle might throw them in first few weeks


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Had a bit of a sh!t day at work on a demo site in hammersmith

No food or drink allowed anywhere except the canteen which is along way from where I was working so had meal at 8,11 then 3:30

Not happy bout this, luckily not their tomorrow

Went to do a upper session but felt very tired today so just done a little chest session

Incline DBS 4 sets

Flat hammer 3 sets

Decline bench 3 sets

Incline db fly 2 sets

I can see today that the upper low split is working am looking bigger all over,

Even under my hoodie I can see

Will do upper session tomorrow except chest,


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Haven't updated this in a while 



Last week stepped it up now

Low cals fat burners etc have all gone in,

Goal now is to get shredded,


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Haven't updated this in a while
> View attachment 151633
> 
> 
> ...


Excellent width on your upper back and delts bud


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Another quick update 



Highlight incline bb press 140 x 12

Hack squat 4 plate aside 14 reps

Everything felt really light this week which is good

Fat is coming off a at a pace I'm pretty happy with,

Quad and Calf pics will be In next week once I get the forest of hair of em lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

quick update


----------



## no1dnbhead (Mar 20, 2011)

bail said:


> quick update
> 
> View attachment 153437
> 
> ...


Shape is coming out really well keep up the hard work


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> quick update
> 
> View attachment 153437
> 
> ...


Have you set yourself a new target date to be in condition for a show yet buddy?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Have you set yourself a new target date to be in condition for a show yet buddy?


Looking at late sept possibly October (first show after nationals) the fats falling of nicely very slowly but at a level where I can maintain the rate, with all the overtime etc I'm doing ATM,

How's things with you bud,training good?


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Looking at late sept possibly October (first show after nationals) the fats falling of nicely very slowly but at a level where I can maintain the rate, with all the overtime etc I'm doing ATM,
> 
> How's things with you bud,training good?


You're looking great bro. Taking thing slow with the fat loss and not rushing in to that may show was probably the best thing you have done. The slower the lost, the easy it is to maintain. Your'e going to be this ripped freak all year round!

Yeah, I'm really loving my training at the mo. I'm 4 weeks into a cycle and growing like a mofo. Jim's got me on an upper/lower split, twice a week. Sometimes I have a little left in the tank and chuck a couple of extra exercises in to really fvck myself up. LOL. Just weighed myself and I'm up to 100.1kg Which I'm pleased with. I would like to recomp/lean out slowly next and stay at this weight (or heavier if poss)

My gym (Bodyworks) went 24 hours about a month ago. So now when I wake at 4:30 when the suns up, I'm off down to the gym.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> You're looking great bro. Taking thing slow with the fat loss and not rushing in to that may show was probably the best thing you have done. The slower the lost, the easy it is to maintain. Your'e going to be this ripped freak all year round!
> 
> Yeah, I'm really loving my training at the mo. I'm 4 weeks into a cycle and growing like a mofo. Jim's got me on an upper/lower split, twice a week. Sometimes I have a little left in the tank and chuck a couple of extra exercises in to really fvck myself up. LOL. Just weighed myself and I'm up to 100.1kg Which I'm pleased with. I would like to recomp/lean out slowly next and stay at this weight (or heavier if poss)
> 
> My gym (Bodyworks) went 24 hours about a month ago. So now when I wake at 4:30 when the suns up, I'm off down to the gym.


Yeah the comp in May woulda been a stupid idea things haven't been this busy at work since before the recession so I gotta take advantage of it really, So too much of a cal

Deficit I would be ****ed lol, but the fats commjng of consistently, and as you said I notice the slower

It comes off the more likely it is to stay off

It's like my body is getting used to being lean

I'm down to 100 kg lol lightest I've been since

I was 21 or so, I'm a midge

Tho so don't mind lol

I would love my gym to go 24 hours train before work get it over with and recover and eat all day, but no chance that

Lazy cvnt will do it

Lol,

The upper lower split is awesome for strength,

Recouping staying the same weight should be easy,

Especially with timed carbs approach,


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

really wanna stay ontop of updates and logging weights

Starting ppl split tomorrow so today just done shoulders and tris

This week has been brutal at work covering a lot ATM body is in bits running up 30 ft ladders all day etc,

So strength was down,

Shoulders

Smith press

21/2 plates aside, 8 reps, then dropped twice

Cable side raises up to 5 plates x 6 (5 sets)

Rear delt machine full stack 4 reps ( 3 warm up sets)

Tris

70 kg on oly bar skull crushers x 8

Cable push down v handle

Single arm push down

Floor crunches 3 x 30

Food hasn't been great normal diet plus extra sh!t but easily leaned up this week

Due to work I needed the cals tbh,

Next week will step it up a notch

Ppl split over 5 days

Something like

Push a

Pull a

Off

Legs a

Push b

Pull b

Off


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

Things look to be progressing really well mate

Be sure to give me plenty of notice what show you are doing so can book the time off work!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> Things look to be progressing really well mate
> 
> Be sure to give me plenty of notice what show you are doing so can book the time off work!


Steady but surely lol,

I'm trying to aim for Oct 26th the one show in kent,

I may look into the new rules for nov but tbh I don't need that much time,

Will def be giving you at least a couple months notice mate


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Looking great dude


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Long weeknd of work sat day work then straight on the doors pub near horse races so Aloada of wanna be travellers all night,

Anyway today's highlights

Incline bench 140 x 12 very slow and controlled reps, oly bar gave it a little wider grip than usual,

Controlled db flyers 25 kg x 17 slow reps (3 sec neg 1 sec postive)

Tomorrow will be legs

140 for 20 plus is the target will be video


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Legs today

Nothing special,

Leg ext warm up x 3

Squats 140 x 16 (not what I wanted tbh) 160 x 12

Leg press 6 plates aside 25 reps x 4 sets

Leg Ext triple drop x 2

Seated calf raises working set 3 plates

Toe press x 2 sets

Diet ATM

Is

Meal 1: 4 eggs 200 gram steak

Meal 2: 60 gram pro blend, 100 gram oats, 1 banana

Meal 3: 220 gram chicken, 70 gram rice, veg

Meal 4: repeat

Training: 50 gram Karbolyn, 1 serving amino last

Pwo: 60 gram pro blend, (should be isolate but I love my pro blend)

100 gram oats, 100 gram berries, 400ml coconut milk,

Meal 5: 220 gram chicken, 70 gram rice,

Veg

Meal 6: 500 gram fat free total yog, 20

Gram coconut oil or pro blend

I will start carb cycling soon

First meal make egg

Whites and carbs on high day

Low day remove carbs from first two meals

and work like that


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hello mate,

First time in here, will be following, SQ 160 * 12 would kill me, keep up good work!!

What's the plan? I think you did a show recently etc?


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

Did you get a scoop in that Karbolyn? Says one scoop before/after workout. Bet its at the bottom of the tub... Looking freaky as usual mate... :thumbup1:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hello mate,
> 
> First time in here, will be following, SQ 160 * 12 would kill me, keep up good work!!
> 
> What's the plan? I think you did a show recently etc?


Thank you bud, keep dropping in! I think I could do more mate bud my knees feel very fragile ATM running some eq to try and counteract the prob, I hVent done one since I was -19 (2010) I'm trying to go for the show straight after the

Nationals in Oct


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sxbarnes said:


> Did you get a scoop in that Karbolyn? Says one scoop before/after workout. Bet its at the bottom of the tub... Looking freaky as usual mate... :thumbup1:


And I got right chubby hands have to get my misses to get it out lol, i just have it intra ATM, people complain bout the price but tbh it's same price as buying a lucosade everyday


----------



## sxbarnes (Dec 1, 2005)

bail said:


> And I got right chubby hands have to get my misses to get it out lol, i just have it intra ATM, people complain bout the price but tbh it's same price as buying a lucosade everyday


Mines still in there mate. Didn't like it at first but it works


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Delts today,

Smith press

1 plate, 2 plate, 3 plate x 7 rest 10

Deep breaths 3 reps

Side raises 17.5 kg, 20kg, 25kg, 25kg, 10kg

Rear delts full stack triple drop

Upright row 60 kg x 3 sets of 12

I beat last weeks smith press by 20kg (last week was very hard at work though) put the bench upright and have a 2 second negative rep,

Rest day tomorrow,

Diet will be slightly diff on rest days

Something like

4eggs 200gram steak

100 gram oats, 1 banana, 65 gram pro peptide,

220 gram chicken,70 gram rice, (forgot veg)

220 gram chicken, 70 gram rice

65 gram pro pep, 50 gram cashew,

240 gram salomon,veg

500 gram fat free Greek yog, 20 gram cashew


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Day off today so low carb day as listed below

Tomorrow will be arms and high carb day

Meal 1: 150 gram steak, 6 egg whites, 3 slices whole grain bread, 30 gram raisins

Meal 2: 60 gram pro blend, 100 gram oats, 1 banana,

Meal 3: 250 gram chicken,70 gram rice, veg

Meal 4: repeat

Intra

50 gram Karbolyn, 1 serving amino last

Pwo

60 gram pro blend, 100 gram oats, coconut bulk

Berries

Meal 5: 250 gram chicken, white pot/rice

Meal 6: pro blend 50 gram oats


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Day off today so low carb day as listed below
> 
> Tomorrow will be arms and high carb day
> 
> ...


Hey Bail... How comes you have so many shakes? Is it to fit in around work or you just can't get the food down?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Hey Bail... How comes you have so many shakes? Is it to fit in around work or you just can't get the food down?


Yeah mate, it's annoying we stop for 20 min at work at midday

So meal 2 is shake meal 3 around 12:30 then meal 4 around 4ish

I still get four solid meals in every day,


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

Hey @bail long time no see, it appears you're still a beast lol :laugh:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Smoog said:


> Hey @bail long time no see, it appears you're still a beast lol :laugh:


Haha thanks mate judging by your avi looks like your training isn't going to bad at all, you putting some size on again? Arms are looking huge


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bail said:


> Haha thanks mate judging by your avi looks like your training isn't going to bad at all, you putting some size on again? Arms are looking huge


Hah, awe thanks buddy. I am trying to put size on now, but that pic was the result from a cut. Trying to rebound from that  How about you?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Smoog said:


> Hah, awe thanks buddy. I am trying to put size on now, but that pic was the result from a cut. Trying to rebound from that  How about you?


Looking good though mate, Just dieting down for show in October one straight after the nationals looking to get to under90s then a nice long bulk I think is on the cards,


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bail said:


> Looking good though mate, Just dieting down for show in October one straight after the nationals looking to get to under90s then a nice long bulk I think is on the cards,


It's probably well deserved also :laugh:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

As of Monday I'll be stepping things up a little

I'll continue to carb cycle but rather than just high med low

My training I'll switch up to

Chest delts

Legs

Arms

Back

Legs (mainly hammie)

Gear wise will he using

800 mgs test 500 mgs deca

40 mg dbol pre/wo

I have some old wildcat deca test at home will then switch to np I think

6 weeks out I'll switch to quick ester

Test p

Mast p

Tren a

Primo will be added week 7

Nothing special really keep doses low,

Fat burners make me feel pretty ****ty but will

Use some Clen from next week for two weeks

Then use t3 whilst off Clen and cycle that way


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> As of Monday I'll be stepping things up a little
> 
> I'll continue to carb cycle but rather than just high med low
> 
> ...


Remember buddy that deca is detectable for quite a long time... Not sure if your show will be drug tested.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Remember buddy that deca is detectable for quite a long time... Not sure if your show will be drug tested.


I wouldn't do a tested show bud, so deca

Is all good on the plus side of things new firm Monday and we have to 2 breaks so means more solid meals


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sacked arms off I'll do em tomorrow,

Legs today second session this week,

Trained with a mate was fvckin gruelling

3 warm up sets leg ext

3 triple drop sets on leg ext

300kg 30 rep x 3 40 reps x 1 (savage felt sick)

Knees to my chest

Dc style quad stretch

4 warm up sets lying leg curls

3 triple drop sets

Legs were fvcked we really went in lowish vol but enough

So written up diet

High carbs day

125g oats/banana/60g pro blend

70g rice/220g chicken/veg

Repeat

2 slices wholegrain bread,250g steak

50g Karbolyn, 50g glucose,10g amino last

100g oats/berries/60g pro blend/berries/coconut milk

220g chicken 70gram rice veg

500g total yog

Med carb

100g oats/banana/60g pro blend

50g rice/220g chicken/veg

Repeat

220g steak 2 slices wholegrain bread

50g Karbolyn,amino last

100g oats 60g pro blend/berries coconut milk

220g chicken/70g rice

500 g Greek yog total

Low

100g oats/1 banana/60g pro blend

220g chicken/70g rice/veg

Repeat

220g steak veg/nut butter

60g pro blend/40g nuts

240g salmon/veg.

Total yog 500g


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Arms high carb day

Ez curls up to 30kg aside

Db hammer up to 37.5kg

Double bi cable curls 4 sets then drop set

Skulls 80kg

Then giant set

Dips, cable pushdown two diff handles,

Day of eeping and looking after the dogs misses is out all day so I can just nap and eat then work tonight


----------



## amy_robin (Jun 2, 2014)

bail said:


> Bench vid
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Impressive...following this one


----------



## Guest (Jul 13, 2014)

That is some rather strong benching! :thumbup:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> That is some rather strong benching! :thumbup:


Thank you mate, Have gone up to 180 for ten before might get back flat benching this week see if I can get any five plate vids up


----------



## FelonE1 (Dec 23, 2013)

Some serious weight being lifted mate.I'm jealous lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Weekend went well, yday had too add extra couple meals on as working till 4am so was like a 20 hour day or so lol.

Things will be getting taken up a notch next week,

Competing oct 26 th so 15 weeks out


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Quick update,

So I'll be 11 weeks out on Monday things are going

Well strength is awesome ATM even at work,

Incline bench is around 180 x 6

Squats at 200kg x 10 (my squats arnt good so happy with this)

Wide grip chins for 20 reps plus

Current condition 

Weight is 99kg ATM

Need to get u90s


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Quick update,
> 
> So I'll be 11 weeks out on Monday things are going
> 
> ...


Looking good bud... Seems to be dropping off nicely now. :thumbup1:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Back today

My back is a little twingy (bed broken lol) so been sleeping funny all week,

So started with cable rows instead of bb rows

Full stack 3 x 8 double drop

Hammer rows

Wide grip pulldowns to forehead

And 1 arm hammer rows alternate with db

Then some hammie work cardio

Cutting some carbs out next week so hopefully fat loss will pick up

Even more!

Carbs will sit around 380grams

Peds ATM

Deca/test

Gh

Hyge or simplexx or ansomone depending on

Money's

Just added Clen t3


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Going steady mate and dropping nicely!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2014)

Looking well, this bulk has been a no go for me. Leaning out on 400g+ carbs a day, I just don't know how that can be lol.

Struggling to gain weight with this manual labour, how do you do it lol.


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Looking well, this bulk has been a no go for me. Leaning out on 400g+ carbs a day, I just don't know how that can be lol.
> 
> Struggling to gain weight with this manual labour, how do you do it lol.


In the fats for people with high carb metabolism on bulk  slow digesting meals and bigger feeds!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2014)

Bad Alan said:


> In the fats for people with high carb metabolism on bulk  slow digesting meals and bigger feeds!


Next bulk I'll look into this, possibly even call upon your services.

As always Will, thanks for the info.

Cals are there but burning more than ever, Bail did warn me lol.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Spawn of Haney said:


> Next bulk I'll look into this, possibly even call upon your services.
> 
> As always Will, thanks for the info.
> 
> Cals are there but burning more than ever, Bail did warn me lol.


Haha first few months are hard mate,

Your body will get more conditioned before you know it you'll be sprinting up ladders all day no prob, sure it will have a very postive effect on your metabolism aswell,

However their are still days were I deeply regret training the day before lol,

Ie on Wednesday after legs having to

Take this down 

That was not fun


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Just relaxing today,

Decided to join easy gym in Oxford circus if anyone goes? pics looks really good, plus convenient,

and the limited cardio equipment at my gym is starting to get to me (2 treadmills)


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Just relaxing today,
> 
> Decided to join easy gym in Oxford circus if anyone goes? pics looks really good, plus convenient,
> 
> and the limited cardio equipment at my gym is starting to get to me (2 treadmills)


Hey Bail, I thought the the pure gyms don't gave dumbbells heavier than 35kg? Are you going to use it as your primary gym?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Hey Bail, I thought the the pure gyms don't gave dumbbells heavier than 35kg? Are you going to use it as your primary gym?


It's a easy gym not a pure gym I looked at the website looks good 5-6 flat benches loads of th (friend said up to 60) hammer strength style plate loaded machines I may still train legs at fx just be good to go straight on the way from work rather than get back and have to walk 30 min to tgym and I'd much rather use a step mill or bike than treadmill for cardio


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Today's session went a little too ****, some guy jumped on the tracks majorly fvckin my journey to the gym up by the time I got their after a long day and am cardio, I didn't have it in me for big lifts

Hit

160kg incline bench for 6 which is pretty ****

And nothing else special tbh

Diet spot on and waist is really comming in now

Feel a little flat but can't have everything!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Leg day power focus

Strength has dropped this week due to drop in carbs I think no biggie but not feeling extra strong,

No wraps and belt today

170kg x 10 (freaking hard with no belt or wraps)

Hack squat (in this new gym hack squat is best

I've ever used was so smooth)

Lying hammie another awesome machine

Calfs toe press

Seated calf raises


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Trained today supposed to take the day off but I wanna take Friday night off as im working day then straight on the doors in the eve,

Chest and shoulders Been waking up at 5am to do morning cardio very tiring but it's Def working fat loss has really gone up a notch, strength down a little and very hungry most of the day however I don't mind as long as I can see the fat loss also am very much in the prep mind set now


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

bail said:


> Trained today supposed to take the day off but I wanna take Friday night off as im working day then straight on the doors in the eve,
> 
> Chest and shoulders Been waking up at 5am to do morning cardio very tiring but it's Def working fat loss has really gone up a notch, strength down a little and very hungry most of the day however I don't mind as long as I can see the fat loss also am very much in the prep mind set now


Good to hear big man, pleased with progress and def starting to notice shape changes.

Just keep pushing that strength progression, I know it's hard after long manual labour days but keep that mindset of destroying those big sets.


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

IN u Monster!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Arm today

Taken at.home.btw lol never have the bottle to take pics at the gym

Didn't feel like I was getting a.pump.but was.good.session either way

Diet spot.on today as usual


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

View attachment 156514


----------



## besa (Jan 12, 2009)

subbed mate your looking great all the best


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Arm today
> 
> Taken at.home.btw lol never have the bottle to take pics at the gym
> 
> ...


Forearms look amazing... And you have some decent mass on there mate. But it is a bit hard to see anything else like shape and definition due to the weird angle of the photo.

Looks like you are doing some muscle worship posing and letting them take sneaky paparazzi photos :lol:

Your diet and training are definately on track though bud.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Night off gym tonight little chill before going back to work

Just done morning cardio and some abs I have a little theory that the more developed a muscle group is the less likely you are too store fat in that specfic area (in my lower back and lower abs)

So basically Im doing abs after morning cv


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Couple New things came from bb warehouse today

Whey iso 95

And branch dextrin

I'm going walk in now I have a hernia type lump on my belly button noticed it yday,

And a dent in my abs above it I really fvckin hope it's nothing


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Couple New things came from bb warehouse today
> 
> Whey iso 95
> 
> ...


Fvck!!

Sounds exactly the same as mine mate and my doctor referred me the other week.

It's about the size if a marble and I can push it back in, gross!!!!

Walk ins can't refer though fella AFAIK


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Fvck!!
> 
> Sounds exactly the same as mine mate and my doctor referred me the other week.
> 
> ...


Mines only little and squishy lol it's so rank mate

If it is bad I'm fvcked as work etc

So I thought if they can atleast diagnose it today

I can book Monday of Etc

You still training with it mate??


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Yeap been confirmed,

Split in my abdominal muscle and I have a hernia


----------



## Sharpy76 (May 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Mines only little and squishy lol it's so rank mate
> 
> If it is bad I'm fvcked as work etc
> 
> ...


Mine was squishy but it's a bit firmer now lol.

Still training but I'm always conscious of it and it stops me from going too heavy tbh.

But yeah, get it seen to and see what they say. Better than just leaving it.

Let us know how you get on. Looking leaner though fella!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Sharpy76 said:


> Mine was squishy but it's a bit firmer now lol.
> 
> Still training but I'm always conscious of it and it stops me from going too heavy tbh.
> 
> ...


I'm the same man can just feel it their lol

Makes my skin crawl just been walk in they confirmed my abdormal muscle has split like right in the line of the abs

So he said basically wear a stomach support

I can still train take it easy though squats deads etc

Going gp Monday

Then see about opp for it

Proper sucks d!ck

Gonna keep dieting though and just see how rank it looks when I'm leaner lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Hopefully they will do it by keyhole and it will be easier to recover. Have a chat will @big_jim_87 as he had a hernia either late last year/early this one.

Do you think it is bad enough to derail your prep for the show?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Hopefully they will do it by keyhole and it will be easier to recover. Have a chat will @big_jim_87 as he had a hernia either late last year/early this one.
> 
> Do you think it is bad enough to derail your prep for the show?


I think his was In exact same place and all its not big atm I'm not even gonna think bout just keep prepping and just avoid a squats deads,

I think I've got private healthcare through my dad but gotta see,

It'll need a opp just gotta hope don't get in way of show,

Not sure if I can train abs direct with it??


----------



## Dieseldave (Jul 8, 2013)

I'm following this, sorry to hear about the hernia all the best for a quick recovery. Keep up the good work mate, it's lit a fire under my ass reading some of these journals just when I was starting to think I was getting quite strong lol!


----------



## Dan94 (Dec 29, 2013)

Sorry to hear about hernia mate. Grandad had a double ruptured hernia when he was younger and fully recovered, think the norm is just keyhole surgery then netting.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Dan94 said:


> Sorry to hear about hernia mate. Grandad had a double ruptured hernia when he was younger and fully recovered, think the norm is just keyhole surgery then netting.[/quote
> 
> Yeah its.very common mate gonna crack on with the.comp then get.it.sorted I think,
> 
> I just gotta be a little.more.careful till then


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Took day off work today was lovely just lay around with my dogs all day

Went to the docs they said aslong as the hernia isn't hurting just get on with it, which is what I'll do until after comp

I have private medical insurance so will get the opp hopefully then

Anyway chest shoulders today (should be upper but wife is working long days this week so not def I'll be able to hit my usual five days so I'll do chest shoulder, lower, arms,back and hammie and throw a upper day of I can,

Cable x overs to start

Then incline bb working sets @140kg 10 reps

Flat hammer machine sets at 140kg again very slowly done 3 sec neg hold for

2 sec then up, 8ish reps

Seated hammer preSs reverse 3 plates aside for working sets

Db side raises triple drop

The rear delt swings, this is a movement that will has put in and it does really isolate the rear delt very well just takes some serious playing bout to get the right weight lol

Back at work tomorrow lower carbs will prob hit me a little more then

Been using bb warehouse ISO 95 and it does not taste great tbh

May use dymatize ISO 100 next time will weigh up the price diff


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Took day off work today was lovely just lay around with my dogs all day
> 
> Went to the docs they said aslong as the hernia isn't hurting just get on with it, which is what I'll do until after comp
> 
> ...


Hey bail why not get yourself one of those hernia support belts to minimise the risk a bit, especially if you are continuing to training normally?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Hey bail why not get yourself one of those hernia support belts to minimise the risk a bit, especially if you are continuing to training normally?


Got one the other day gonna wear it at work for definate ,

It's kinda like a belly strap lol


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> Got one the other day gonna wear it at work for definate ,
> 
> It's kinda like a belly strap lol


Old man's corset :lol:

Well it's better safe than sorry bud.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bail said:


> Arm today
> 
> Taken at.home.btw lol never have the bottle to take pics at the gym
> 
> ...


Looking lean and pumped there mate!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Smoog said:


> Looking lean and pumped there mate!


Just gotta shift off my lower back and ass now!!!

Their the bits that really hang around

Still got a good 10 weeks though so should be doable


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bail said:


> Just gotta shift off my lower back and ass now!!!
> 
> Their the bits that really hang around
> 
> Still got a good 10 weeks though so should be doable


Lower back is a bitch but it'll go eventually. You'll do well.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Legs today .

Started with lying hammie curls

Then straight into deep leg press (instead of squats)

Finished with triple drop

Hack squat 3 x 8

Paused with atg

Calfs

Cardio was done at 6:30 am pre work

Gonna ask will bout twice a day training for a week or two

See what he thinks .

Fat is conning off getting a little stubborn now though and I would rather lift twice a day then do more Cardio

Pretty sure my legs are still growing though which is a good sigh.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Had day off weights today so just AM cardio

Just had my free meal 300 gram sweet pot and 250 gram steak mince went down a treat

Any way couple photos show this weeks condition


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

you`ve got a beasty bench mate. got any tips?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

eezy1 said:


> you`ve got a beasty bench mate. got any tips?


Cheers bro, Strong tris help a lot I can do countless dips with weight on etc after this show and once I get the hernia sorted powerlifting is def on the cards

Oh yeah and short **** arms lol


----------



## eezy1 (Dec 14, 2010)

bail said:


> Cheers bro, Strong tris help a lot I can do countless dips with weight on etc after this show and once I get the hernia sorted powerlifting is def on the cards
> 
> Oh yeah and short **** arms lol


i knew it! my mate i train with occasionally has short ass arms aswell. we always rip him for it but he out benches us all lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Cardio this morning trains were delayed (keep in mind I catch my first train at 6am)

Fvck knows how they can be delayed by then

Either way wouldn't of gotten to the gym in time do to my morning cardio

So instead walked from Victoria to oxford circus this bout 2.5 miles took me a little under half hour so built up a good sweat,

(My work bag weighs tonne boots hard hat hi via tools harness food for the day and I keep a tub of protein and amino with me just incase have to work through a break!)

Work flew by pretty quick

Came back trained arms changed it up a little as last week felt I over done it with training intensity and diet

Hence why I got man flu etc

So just started with

Heavy db curls up to 27.5kg

Then a giant set of

Preacher curls

Rope curls

Ez bar curls (cable)

Tris

Skull crushers on floor (elbow felt better)

Only 25 aside though

Then giant set

Bw dips

Underhand ext

Overhand ext

Will train back and hammies on sat and hopefully sneak upper power session in on Monday


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

A couple from this week



Down to 97 kg this week

10.weeks to go not sure if that's my intestines bursting outta my belly button lol

Only 7 more kg to loose


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Muhaha there is some serious quality dense muscle showing its face . Demmm Arrms are getting dry n vascular quick. Wnt b long before rest follows suit. Not that it not impressive now but hopefully u get me .. Just fired me up for ge day. Lets kick the sh1t out of these preps!


----------



## Huntingground (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey Bail, impressed with last set of pics mate, look nice and thick. What are plans?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Muhaha there is some serious quality dense muscle showing its face . Demmm Arrms are getting dry n vascular quick. Wnt b long before rest follows suit. Not that it not impressive now but hopefully u get me .. Just fired me up for ge day. Lets kick the sh1t out of these preps!


Hahah if I could get close to your condition in 10 weeks I'll be happy, just need to shift these stubborn fat areas now without sacrificing too much muscle! This must be your last week now??


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Huntingground said:


> Hey Bail, impressed with last set of pics mate, look nice and thick. What are plans?


Thank you mate, the plan is 10 weeks get this bb comp outta the way, then nice slow rebound get my hernia shoved back in lol and then crack on with a powerlifting meet


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Hahah if I could get close to your condition in 10 weeks I'll be happy, just need to shift these stubborn fat areas now without sacrificing too much muscle! This must be your last week now??


Yep just about 1 week out tomo. . Haha ur far too modest. Genuinley excited to get on stage now. Seeing daily changes and got final week off work. You got it all to come big man. P.s u ent gna loose ne muscle trust me! Keep on doing your thing!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Back/hammie today trained with a mate today and due to the old hernia ventured away from set routine (wanna void pressure on abdomen)

Wide grip chins

20,15,6 (weighted 10 kg), 4 weighted 15 plate

Wide grip pull down to forehead

Superset with alternating grip hammer row

3'rounds

Cable row with the rope pulled past waist

Superset with

hammer strength pull down

Done three times

V handle pull down

Superset with

Cable pullovers repeated 3 times

had some guy their telling me how much of a lump he was when he was my age 19 stone shredded with 22 inch according to him

This really threw me off my sets

My branch dextrin from bb warehouse split everywhere in my bag due to the gay fvckin cheap pouch designs these companies do


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Smashed shoulders and chest today

Done another superset drop set banaza as riddled with Injurys ATM

Back on proper programme next week

I benched with a very wide grip today I found it a lot easier on my elbows and shoulders

Flat bb

Decline

Incline bb

30 kg aside 3 rounds

Cable flyers 3 progressive sets 3 drop

Heavy rear delt swings

Cable behind the body side raises

And hammer strength reverse push

Repeated 3 times

Shrugs x 3

To finish

Slaughtered me

Feel tighter daily ATM

Will go back to my programme will has set me next week (still doing same split)

As my elbow should be better then

Diet bang on we cut out some carbs pre intra and post

And tbh my pumps where better as maybe my stomach was more empty

New supps to try this week

All max iso flex

And humapro

As well you gotta spunk your money on something lol

Gonna kill it this week cardio has stayed the same gonna try it abs again after cardio even with hernia as my midsection is very weak point


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Day off training today

Woke up late missed my cardio this morning bit sh!t really

Work was pretty hard today though so hopefully that makes up

Just little look into daily food on non training days

Whey/oats

Chicken/rice

Lean beef/pot or sweet pot, bought from musclefood but tbh does seem a little fatty)

Chicken/rice

Steak (xtra lean) veg, rice

(60ish gram protein from steak and 30 gram carbs fr

Rice) this is put in instead of peri nutrition

Chicken veg, (maybe teaspoon of almond butter)

Eggs/whey/veg

I've been slacking on the veg recently

Need to make sure that's in each meal

Carbs are lower now not def (bad Alan has it worked out)

But def lower that 300gram on non training days


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Pahaha 300 g .... Low u say... I dnt even know what mine have been for past 8-9 days but around 100 or so. less on non training days lol. Im just jelous! Roll on carb up.

Lets do will proud buddy!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Pahaha 300 g .... Low u say... I dnt even know what mine have been for past 8-9 days but around 100 or so. less on non training days lol. Im just jelous! Roll on carb up.
> 
> Lets do will proud buddy!


Those last two weeks have gotta be mega low bud hardest part (thank fvck I can book hoilday)

Just need to get through the next few days mate just think a month or two after the show you'll be heavier and leaner than ever,

Tbh with work and that I would struggle going massively low on carbs

And then I'll get sacked for being a weak girl lol

Infact when I told my boss that I was booking

Two weeks hols before the comp he said thank fvck you'll be useless lol

I


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Those last two weeks have gotta be mega low bud hardest part (thank fvck I can book hoilday)
> 
> Just need to get through the next few days mate just think a month or two after the show you'll be heavier and leaner than ever,
> 
> ...


Haha snap . Sod delivering kitchens n bathrooms final week all week .


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Arms today

Db curls up too 27.5kg

Bb curls

Hammer curls

Skulls

Rope ext

Underhand ext

Abs

Nothing special down to 96kg now so 5-6 kg of so far

Def.Looking leaner everywhere and t shirts still feel the same on me which I see as a good sighn

Trousers keep.falling down though lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Back attack today

Keep in mind keeping pressure of abs due to hernia

Chins

20 reps be, 20kg added 6,6,4

Hammer strength rows

3.x 10.

Db rows

45kg x dunno warm up then straight onto 70 kg for further 8.reps 2.sets

Instead of sldl I done Good mornings on squat machine

Lying hammie curls

Switching to tilpia instead of chicken just sick of chicken Tbh

And I find white fish very easy to eat/handle

I'm tighting up nicely 96.4kg now


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Good progress made this week



Weighing in at 96 so kg lost

Slipped up today boss bought us breakfast couldn't say no And didn't Wanna

Lol but I made good progress and got another 8.weeks from Sunday should smash it now


----------



## Bad Alan (Dec 30, 2010)

Good change this week mate despite the slip up - can't be affording those the closer we get...

Will email over the weekend big man!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Long weekend

Worked both might till 5am meals still on point though chest and shoulders today,

Like to have Sundays off but wife has got long day shift tomorrow so thought I'd get in their today,

Whey oats multi vits t3 all in this morning.

Will have 200 gram tilapia 50 gram rice

Then get my self down the gym will update later


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chest delts today

Cable x over 3.work sets

Flat bb 100 x 20, 140 x 15, 180 x 8 nice wide grip no strain on my elbow like this

Incline hammer machine press 4.work sets

Upright row 3.work sets up to 90kg then triple drop

Rear delt swings

Humapro sipped during workout

20 min cardio done pwo today

Knackered today aiming to be in bed in couple hours

May miss meal but could do with a proper nights sleep before the next week grind begins



The lump on the side of my abs is from Gh this morning lol


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Top job dude. Love ur pressing power too. Keep smashing it mate!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Day off today little lower carb than normal Day

Just took dogs for a hour walk now just relaxing getting ready for my next meal of tilpia and broccoli booked two weeks pre show off as hoilday which is a weight of my mind keep in mind I work for the company that scaffolded the shard so don't fancy balancing up few hundred foot in the air whilst carb depeleting lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Arms today

Good workout some very nice veins popping out with is good to see, I felt great and looked great notice I'm starting to get a little dopey maybe due to low carbs I haven't had a day off work in a month though this may I've something to do with it

.weight drop again 95.5 kg now so steady kg a week drop have lost a kg this time in around 5 days but not to bothered as theirs still plenty to come off

Clen back in tomorrow will post more pics on the weekend


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Back day today

Seroulsy needs some hair off it lol like a fvckin bear

Good session little hard but pushed through

Fat is falling off daily atm


----------



## ah24 (Jun 25, 2006)

Good work so far dude 

Keep plugging away!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Bit odd no high carb days

Etc but really filled out last couplle

days must be old friend AAS kicking in 8 weeks out still 95 kg

Can't see much details in this pic need to get one at the gym, veins in abs their and feeling really good about things

@Bad Alan will email you tomorrow bro


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

So whilst working last night I had really bad stomach acid didnt think much of it

Got home around 4am , literally could not eat my pre bed meal no appetite at all so thought eggnog it missing a meal won't hurt,

Woke up couple later and literally sh!t my own bodyweight out seedling painful

Still haven't slept just passing everything g through tried to have a bowl of oats

Not a good idea.

Hopefully just a 24.hour thing and can work tomorrow


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> So whilst working last night I had really bad stomach acid didnt think much of it
> 
> Got home around 4am , literally could not eat my pre bed meal no appetite at all so thought eggnog it missing a meal won't hurt,
> 
> ...


Sounds a bit like what I had bud. That only lasted a day.


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> So whilst working last night I had really bad stomach acid didnt think much of it
> 
> Got home around 4am , literally could not eat my pre bed meal no appetite at all so thought eggnog it missing a meal won't hurt,
> 
> ...


First off good journal mate  carrying some great size!!

Regarding stomach acid I've found this adding 3 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar into my diet that my digestion has improved dramatically, no acid reflux or stomach issues and its reasonably cheap!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Sounds a bit like what I had bud. That only lasted a day.


Yeah stomach is just in knots constantly it's just people's fvckin ids at work always get ill

When doing that


----------



## simonf888 (Aug 4, 2014)

Good job man!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Goodfella said:


> First off good journal mate  carrying some great size!!
> 
> Regarding stomach acid I've found this adding 3 tablespoons of apple cider vinegar into my diet that my digestion has improved dramatically, no acid reflux or stomach issues and its reasonably cheap!


Ill give it a try mate however I think after sh1ting my own bodyweight in water I think I've caught something lol


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 11, 2012)

bail said:


> Ill give it a try mate however I think after sh1ting my own bodyweight in water I think I've caught something lol


Ah sheeet lol sounds nasty!


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Don't forget to replace your essential body salts and potassium and drink plenty of fluid. I usually find some diarolyte (for the salts) and a banana (not too green for the potassium) helps me a bit. And they are easy on the old tum.


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

How are you doing today bud? Still squirting for England?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> How are you doing today bud? Still squirting for England?


Haha not atm mate stomach cramps and acid bad

But just cracking on with work and diet hopefully it'll fvck off

On the plus side no appetite so makes dieting easier


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

You can get Omeprazole over the counter at a chemist. It gets rid of excess stomach acid. It use to be prescription only.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Another little drop in carbs this week their sitting at 290 now

Which is a struggle for me but has to be done,

Little increase in cardio,

I would say I'm on track I mean not as lean as I could be 7 weeks outs but none the less I think I'll bring a decent package or hope I will

Strength still decent

Got incline dbs 60kg for 13 reps incline pretty easily on Sat

Just a shame I can't push dreads and squats atm


----------



## sauliuhas (Dec 29, 2008)

i had/have that, tren ant tabs causes it for me, i have to carry bisodol with me, mainly it starts in evenings.. once it was so bad i could not move at all..

not sure if vinegar would help, but i suppose u can try and let us know


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sauliuhas said:


> i had/have that, tren ant tabs causes it for me, i have to carry bisodol with me, mainly it starts in evenings.. once it was so bad i could not move at all..
> 
> not sure if vinegar would help, but i suppose u can try and let us know


I was thinking it was the tren tbh mate the stomach bug has made it worse but tren does der increase acid


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Back today





Chins

bw 22reps

Bw+25kg x 8 3 sets

Db rows (2 dbs head on bench kinda like bb rows but little less ab pressure 3.x 10

Hammer strength pull downs up to 3 plates aside

3 sets

Rope pullovers

Couple things for hammies

Abs

Cardio

Good session not feeling hungry at all not bad makes dieting a piece of p!ss

Bit of a push at work with low carbs but I always think to myself I work with 50 year old acholics who eat once a day and can still throw it up lol

So then I think maybe my small meals of fish/Turkey and rice and veg arnt to bad


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> View attachment 158071
> View attachment 158072


Looking good bud. Nice tall front delts and pec tie ins. Well balanced. Bicep peaks are balanced with your delts especially in the second pic.

It's going to be good to see you in a few weeks when you've shredded up a bit more. Keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> Looking good bud. Nice tall front delts and pec tie ins. Well balanced. Bicep peaks are balanced with your delts especially in the second pic.
> 
> It's going to be good to see you in a few weeks when you've shredded up a bit more. Keep up the good work. :thumbup1:


Thanks mate still got another 6 weeks so hopefully I'll get their in time,.

My body works a little odd when dieting fat loss starts off real slow and consitant then all of a sudden starts falling off, could be the gear kicking in aswell lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Legs today after a pretty hard day at work,

Started of a little slow but once I got into it intensity was really fvcking High

I Can't stick to a routine as such atm (which is annoying as I have one set) due to hernia etc if I wasn't 6-7 weeks out from a show I would chance it but I am so trying to avoid any uneccery ab pressure as I get enough at work ,

Started off leg ext x 5 sets

Straight onto squat machine 2 1/2 plates then 3 plates then 4 and a half aside for 10 then triple dropped

Single leg press one leg then straight to the next 4.sets each leg

Lying hammies curls with body propped up (stole these of pscarb)

Then lying leg curls normal

6 sets altogether

.calf work

Well happy came home and my 4 month bullmastiff pup didn't have a single sh!t in the house sogonna reward her with a good long walk which will surfice as additional cardio


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Current am condition 

Need to get some taken in the gym on Sat!!


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Current am condition
> View attachment 158170
> 
> 
> Need to get some taken in the gym on Sat!!


Its getting real dude! That waist is shrinking by the day! Looking spot on mate !

Lets keep grinding it out now !


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Its getting real dude! That waist is shrinking by the day! Looking spot on mate !
> 
> Lets keep grinding it out now !


Cheers bud starting to feel a little pinch but just cracking on 7 weeks out and only 4 1/2 left of work


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Haha. Part and parcel. Oosh on the work front. Something to buzz about . That will fly by!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Haha. Part and parcel. Oosh on the work front. Something to buzz about . That will fly by!


Haha I can't wait just gonna sit at home carb deplete and [email protected] all day lol

Yeah it's going quick now can't wait to see how I look last couple weeks


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Haha I can't wait just gonna sit at home carb deplete and [email protected] all day lol
> 
> Yeah it's going quick now can't wait to see how I look last couple weeks


Haha high five to that! ERRR. Actually only after u washed them hands!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Arms today

Had to superset cause needed to get back indoors

Ez curls went up to 25kg aside x 8.reps

On the floor skulls 30kg aside ez bar

Db curls worked up to 25kg for 10.reps each arm

Rope push down

Ez cable curls

Ez cable pushdowns

Cardio home time

Dropped another couple pounds this week diet this week has Def been the hardest


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Carbs dropped again this week

Felt a little dizzy at work today spent about ten min putting a handrail in that shoulda taken me two lol

Body just needs couple days to adjust and today is low carb day,

Alltogther feeling good though another 4 weeks of work till 2.weeks off then comp time

Would love to take three weeks off but only can have 2 will post some pics closer to end of the week


----------



## Suprakill4 (Jul 11, 2008)

I've gone dizzy quite a lot lately. Need to get blood sugars tested I have a kit somewhere.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Suprakill4 said:


> I've gone dizzy quite a lot lately. Need to get blood sugars tested I have a kit somewhere.


I get it alot on deca,

Don't think it's too much of a bad sighn just more of a sighn of insulin sensivity increase being having Apple cider vinger with my morning vits and that's supposed to increase insulin sensntivity 30 percent or something silly so maybe a combo of that and carb drop

Not enjoyable when your up 80 ft or so lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Few shots at home today will get some up on the weekend from gym

Back today

Wide grip chins bw 20 reps ,bw + 20kg x 3 sets x 6 reps

Db rows 40kg x 20 reps 70 kg x 8 reps x 3 sets

Cable row worked up to full stack 8 reps

Hammer strength row 3 sets 3 plates aside

Lying hammies curls

Standing leg curls

Cardio

Done another weight drop 93.5kg

I've noticed most weight loss from my head it currrently looks like a pea lol

And my hands have remained huge and chubby?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Arms today

Ez curls 20kg aside x 15 30kg aside x 7

Hammer curls 20kg x 15 each arm 22.5 x 12, 30kg x 10 17.5kg 15

Concentration curls one straight after each arm 17.5kg 4.sets

Close grip bench worked up to 140kg x 8

Rope pushdown 3 working sets then triple drop

Straight pushdown triple drop

Really tired today not hungry just nakered from work etc

Having High carb day Sat


----------



## Chelsea (Sep 19, 2009)

Hows everything in here going mate? Just over 5 weeks to go right?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chelsea said:


> Hows everything in here going mate? Just over 5 weeks to go right?


That's the one bro

5 weeks Sunday not too bad Tbh little carb up day tomorrow then just crack on

Everything is moving pretty steadily so I'm happy (well as happy as a carb depleted man on tren can be lol)


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bail said:


> Current am condition
> View attachment 158170
> 
> 
> Need to get some taken in the gym on Sat!!


Looking forward to it.


----------



## Smoog (Dec 29, 2012)

bail said:


> View attachment 158610
> 
> 
> View attachment 158611
> ...


Sick!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Chest today actually had a Sat off work which isn't like me but took full advantage of it and lifted some good weights

Flat bb

80 kg some reps

100 kg 20

120 kg 20

140 kg 12

180 kg 3 (held back for next lift)

200kg 3 (been a while since I hit this so took it easy since five weeks out etc 5 plates is on the cards regularly next off season)

Incline hammer

4 sets worked up to 3 plates aside with a triple drop

Pec dec x 4.sets

Superset

Push ups failure

Calfs

Circuit

Standing raises

Seated raises

Bw on the floor raises

Cardio done

Gonna smash quads up tomorrow hopefully with my training partner

I do fancy a big ol spliff of commercial tonight and a papa John's double pepperoni to myself but I will resist and stick with my 30g of rice and Turkey I have some sugar free ketchup and diet coke though so sh!t May get a little wild


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Chest today actually had a Sat off work which isn't like me but took full advantage of it and lifted some good weights
> 
> Flat bb
> 
> ...


Muhahaha! I get goosepimple when i see youve added a chest workout. Always freaky numbers!

Absoloute ledge !

Keep it coming mate!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Muhahaha! I get goosepimple when i see youve added a chest workout. Always freaky numbers!
> 
> Absoloute ledge !
> 
> Keep it coming mate!


Thank you mate every compliment helps during prep when I'm feeling skinny

Tren is Def helping keep strength up can't wait for off season mate start pushing some big numbers!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Quick update before sleep

Saw couple pics of will show from Sat condition was Awesome he looked very good

Anyway legs today mainly Quads

Leg press loads sets up to 400kg for about 15 no wraps then dropped to plates a t a time

Hack sqaut worked up to 3.plates aside could of done with some wraps

2.sec pause at bottom

Leg ext 4.work sets then triple drop

Stiff leg deads on squat machine

Abs

Cardio home


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Exhausting day at work today had to get alot down

Was fine till bout 2.then started crashing a little

Got into the gym done a delt session not great Tbh

Won't list weights as we're gay

Smith press

Upright row

Face pulls

Behind body cable raises

Cardio

Now prep food take dogs out for a hour,


----------



## Colhoun1993 (Jan 27, 2014)

looking solid in your pictures mate. keep the mind right and the body will follow bud keep at it


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Exhausting day at work today had to get alot down
> 
> Was fine till bout 2.then started crashing a little
> 
> ...


Not too many more of those days to go buddy. Keep pushing through! It will be worth it !


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Not too many more of those days to go buddy. Keep pushing through! It will be worth it !


Most Def will be mate Tbh woulda been exhausting even with loadsa food get days like that in scaffolding but ah well, two more weeks after this week then I got two week hols before the show cannot wait, btw mate how did you come up with your posing routine etc ??


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Most Def will be mate Tbh woulda been exhausting even with loadsa food get days like that in scaffolding but ah well, two more weeks after this week then I got two week hols before the show cannot wait, btw mate how did you come up with your posing routine etc ??


Tbh mate i kept it simple worked to my strong poses and used a lot of mandatory poses but just added sum fancy transitions in. . Wasnt the greatest. Was similar to wills from sat actually although wills had a few mega poses in and generally better pulled off. Found a song with drops every sort of 5-10 secs and hit big poses on the drops to add affect. . I used lil jon turn down for what .

I wuld say the less u give a monekys and the more creative you are the better. Was aome nice smooth routines without a lot of standard poses. Was breathe of fresh air.

And obv gta smile . Soo many dont but the higher placers do!

Transitions are key . Will and @1manarmy taught me some real smooth ones

 i wna get bk on stage .


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Quick update

Back today

Feel weak gonna crack on that' is all

Thought I list my day not gonna give measurements of food as will has made it for me so gotta keep few things a secret

Training wise I do my own thing as hernia etc gets in the way of alot lifts so gotta work round it will prob work out with will in off season how to work round it in off season but for now just generic session

Training day carbs at round 250

Non Training around 150 these are gay days

Training day

Wake up 5:30am

Ab circuit

Humapro Apple cider vinger Vit c 1 gram multi Vit

Gh

Get work 7:30 have oats whey shake night start eating this as solid Neal though and mix whey in their we have microwave on all our sites

Collar it till around 10:30 eat again

Stop again around 1:45 pm

Eat Turkey/veg/rice

Whey fruit

Train

Turkey veg rice

Turkey veg

Eggs whey

Sleep we hit 7 intakes a day,


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

Waist is looking smaller every update! .

Ooosh. Nice work!


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Seriously ill last night sh!t and vomiting

Been 4-5 time this prep had a 24hour bug

Ahh well low carb today and just relaxing then work tonight

Having thoughts what to do after this prep contenplating 2 years off season then competing again in 2016 trying u100kg cat give myself a good two years to grow


----------



## sean 162 (Sep 27, 2009)

bail said:


> Seriously ill last night sh!t and vomiting
> 
> Been 4-5 time this prep had a 24hour bug
> 
> ...


Wuld be an impressive sight! . Sorry to hear your ill again dude . Keep them fluids up.

2016 sounds good . Shuld bring a noticeably changed package.


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

bail said:


> Seriously ill last night sh!t and vomiting
> 
> Been 4-5 time this prep had a 24hour bug
> 
> ...


Two years? I would end up fat as a house lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

sean 162 said:


> Wuld be an impressive sight! . Sorry to hear your ill again dude . Keep them fluids up.
> 
> 2016 sounds good . Shuld bring a noticeably changed package.


Happening bout once a week atm immune system but down working etc then misses is a nurse so she brings back little bugs etc all the time plus Sat night I'm on the door checking ids etc which can't he good I'm pretty used to it now though Tbh just crack on with the diet either way lol


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Blurry as fvck pic doesn't show any veins in abs etc but can assure it's all their comming in nice another month to go

Will is happy to I'm happy no food touches this week just a little cardio increase and t3.upped a little


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

bail said:


> View attachment 159175
> 
> 
> Blurry as fvck pic doesn't show any veins in abs etc but can assure it's all their comming in nice another month to go
> ...


Have you ever tried clen? If so which is better?

My Mrs used to use clen while dieting and it didn't really make a difference tbh, is t3 better?


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

cas said:


> Have you ever tried clen? If so which is better?
> 
> My Mrs used to use clen while dieting and it didn't really make a difference tbh, is t3 better?


I use both clen is decent .couldn't really tell you what is more effective Tbh


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

bail said:


> I use both clen is decent .couldn't really tell you what is more effective Tbh


Fair enough, she gave up with fat burners in the end as she didn't see the point and just carried on with diet and cardio. I just wondered if t3 was more effective


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Back today last week of work!!!! Ossshhhh

Carbs are still pretty high due to work .

Me and will have decieded in the last three weeks to really push for the condition I wanna bring

A little pic just to show were I'm at now 

I have quite bit of loose skin round the bottom of my stomach from being a fatty all year lol

Still I reckon a good 5 kg to hammer off in the last three weeks but I'm happy


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Wedsnday down just two more days off work !!!!!!!

Legs today avoiding squats still

Leg ext 4 work sets then triple drop

Squat machine 2.work sets triple drop

Leg press superset with leg ext repeated three times

Tried the new dymatize choc flavour or improved or whatever fvckin nicest protein I've had in a long time

And at 42 quid for 2.2kg not far off bulk supplies prices

Awesome buy if anyone is interested in making a good purchase


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Just before I leave for my three weeks off work for final weeks comp prep my boss pulls me to aside

And says just to let you know not sure if they'll be any work when you go back well be really quite ........

Needless to say this will really fvck me up


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

Oi @bail

What's happening bud? Have you done your comp yet? Must be nearly time.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

J



musclemate said:


> Oi @bail
> 
> What's happening bud? Have you done your comp yet? Must be nearly time.


comp was last week didn't do it firm let me go fvcked me over for few brands hoiliday money that woulda allowed for time off

Coulda done the show but didn't wanna be skint for Xmas got family and home to support etc was pretty annoyed bout it Tbh

Put my body through alot during prep shjts pretty much every week due to diet and grafting smashing my immune system gear also

Stress at home etc all for nothing ......

Ahh well their always be another year


----------



## musclemate (Sep 14, 2012)

bail said:


> J
> 
> comp was last week didn't do it firm let me go fvcked me over for few brands hoiliday money that woulda allowed for time off
> 
> ...


That's a shame bud. Well at least you have got an awesome rebound to look forward to. And if I remember rightly you started a new job too? The only way is up mate.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

musclemate said:


> That's a shame bud. Well at least you have got an awesome rebound to look forward to. And if I remember rightly you started a new job too? The only way is up mate.


Haha cheers bud just same sh!t different colour paint on the tube and boards lol

4:30 am wake aswell which sucks

Got a nice job on the doors Fri and Sat though so things are going good


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

few changes in the upcomming week

Starting new company tomorrow it'll be a lot more hours (prob around 70 a week)

So will cut training from 6 to 4-5 days a week

Gonna cut the tren out now,

Just run 500mgs of test a week with my 3x a week gh

I was thinking of plugging ipam in on Tuesday and wed won't bother with cjc just fancied putting some in and will only work out a extra tenner

My diet is Same macros pretty much but I'm following one I got off James lewellyn a while back.


----------



## bail (Mar 19, 2010)

Training yday went as follows

Back/chest

Bench working sets with 160kg no spot working sets 10 reps

Incline db 50kg Dbs 2 sets 20 reps

Pec dec full stack triple drop

Back

Wide grip Chins (no straps used sponges)

Bw 15 reps, bw 10 reps, 15kg plate 5 reps

Bent over row working sets 140kg 2 sets

Cable rows 3 working sets

Pulldown 3 sets

Abs 4 sets

Good workout day off today as doing ot

Then tomorrow and Friday and maybe Sunday


----------

